# pain in ovary and hip



## watson1973 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi some advice please. I have had my first failed ivf. I ended up in hospital with a pid probably caused by my hydrosalpinx. I had transfer on. Fri 18 and admitted to hospital on monday. Started bleedong heavy on the tuesday. At that point I knew it had faoled. I was on hospital fpr 6 days and bled all that time. 
3 weeks on I'm very bloated have bled on and off for the last week and have pain on my ovary and hip.

Is this all normal to be bloated and feel congested in the tummy and getting lower back. Pain with light bleeding.

Don't want to be ill again


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Watson, just wanted to say how brave you are.. I too ended up in hospital with suspected pid even though they have not confirmed it.. was in there for almost two weeks contracted another infection,,
I know its been awhile since you posted but just to let you know you are not alone I have almost all you symptoms.. my next question to you is have you been tested for hidden clamydia? its the number on cause of pid.. im doing the test now with penny in serum and there are loads of info on it here...

Doctors here don't test for it so you have to send it abroad contact the girls on the hidden c thread for more info,,,

take care 
Cal


----------



## watson1973 (Oct 14, 2009)

cheers hun..

Ended up having a laparotomy one tube removed and one opened.........fingers crossed. Really sore tho but getting there. Ill look up that hidden c thing


----------



## calypso-sky (Mar 15, 2010)

ahh glad you got that sorted,,, hope you find some answers at least on here


----------

